# Trailer Life Outback review



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Have you seen the latest issue of Trailer Life?

They review the new F150 towing an Outback 28RSS. They came away pretty impressed with the Outback's overall design AND fit and finish


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Yes...
I got my issue yesterday and read it. Looks like Outback (from the pics) finally figured out that they should change the swing of the cabinent door under the stove. I couldn't detect any other differences from my 25 RSS other than the extra 2 bunks.

I have been waiting for a review of some sort for some time now. Glad they did it!


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

I got my Trailer Life today. Thought they did a great job reviewing the 28rss


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

djd...
I noticed in the picture of the 28 RSS that the rotating knobs that hold the queen bed slide seem to be missing. Does your 2004 queen slide stay open with some different type of system? Ours has two rotating knobs located directly below the wood frame surrounding the interior of the slide. One is behind the dining cushion.


----------



## JimBo (Oct 20, 2003)

I just got a new 28 bhs and the door below the stove opens down. I was expecting to have to reverse it...


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

NDJolly,

Those rotating knobs that hold the sliding bed open are now on the sides about half way up.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks...
Now that you say that I can see one in the photo.
A much better place for them now. Mine has one right behind the seatback cushion. It sticks out and prevents the seatback from staying upright.


----------



## MidniteHemi (Sep 12, 2003)

I was tickled pink when my issue arrived and I read the review!! they just confirmed what us OUTBACK owners already knew!! WE HAVE GREAT TRAILERS!!!!














maybe now the naysayers wont be so loud lol


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Still waiting for my issue to come.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Vern...
Maybe your mail carrier likes RVing! You may not get the new issue!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Finally got my Trailer life today, *"My Neighbor Had It"*







I might add she sure took her sweet time getting it to me. Anyway there are finally putting in writing what this Outback owner has known for 2 years.







We love our Outback...


----------

